# Teething and Working....



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I am curious how many people work bite work through teething vs how many wait until the teeth are grown in. Also if you wait, do you wait until they have no more baby teeth or do you wait until they fully have the whole set of adult teeth grown 100% in? I am waiting, but that's just me. 8)


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I wait. I substitute tugs with teethers and light rubber toys. After all puppy teeth are gone I slowly work the tug back in. I want to eliminate any mouth discomfort if possible during this time.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I work my pups through teething. I just have the decoy work a little more gently, no quick/snappy movements. If they loose a tooth or two while training that's fine, as long as they aren't being yanked out. But it does depend on the pup, if it looks like it's going to effect them I will back off and just frustrate them.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

agree with jeff on this one...Put the time into something else at this age...work hunt/retrieve drive and OB..


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Kadi on this one.They are going to loose their teeth so as long as they are not yanked out they should be fine. ( Depends on the pup too as Kadi said )


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I think each dog and their personality should depict how you should progress. I understand you don't want to create any bad experiences, but if the dog slows down and shows lack of desire during the work cause his teeth hurts, what does that tell you at that age? Maybe nothing, but it does to some. You can frustrate, do retreives, OB, whatever you want as well, but personally, I wouldn't stop anything, just how you present and work it.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Depends on the dog and whether or not the bitework bothers him while he is teething. If it does, I'll back off and focus on some other things. But if it doesn't bother the pup then it doesn't bother me. My F'Argo pup worked great through the whole time he was teething and I like to see that.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> I think each dog and their personality should depict how you should progress. I understand you don't want to create any bad experiences, but if the dog slows down and shows lack of desire during the work cause his teeth hurts, what does that tell you at that age? Maybe nothing, but it does to some. You can frustrate, do retreives, OB, whatever you want as well, but personally, I wouldn't stop anything, just how you present and work it.


 
I just stopped tug work/rag work for now. I still do retrieves, play ball, work some purely positive obedience. This particular dog would bite under any circumstance, he's an absolute fireball. I just don't want to take any chances I guess over a couple weeks worth of no tug work. 8)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Most of us agree that it depends on the pup BUT it depends on us as well. Some people stop bite wowrk when teething starts and that's just a precaution of what could happen. It don't mean it will happen but that is up to us too to make that decision. It's our dog and our decision and there is nothing wrong with that. Now, let's go train.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> I just stopped tug work/rag work for now. I still do retrieves, play ball, work some purely positive obedience. This particular dog would bite under any circumstance, he's an absolute fireball. I just don't want to take any chances I guess over a couple weeks worth of no tug work. 8)


That's how I am. Dekx will want the tugs if his teeth were bleeding and pus pouring out I believe. He just finished with his lil razors two weeks ago, and he is still the beast I left off from. All we did in that time was hunt drive, retrieves. He would still get his niche in biting me and clothing haha. I don't think either way is bad, just don't overdue it. Scent detection next so rag/bite play is still not my #1 priority. He has showed me what he is/willing to do.


----------



## Jason Lin (May 26, 2009)

Georgia, knowing Ransom, I think it's a good idea to just skip biteowrk until he is done teething. Like you said, it's not like he is going to forget how to bite. Put this dog up for a year and bring him out and he will still bite like a freaking alligator.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL ... hahaha yeah he is a devil


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Depends on the dog and whether or not the bitework bothers him while he is teething. If it does, I'll back off and focus on some other things. But if it doesn't bother the pup then it doesn't bother me. My F'Argo pup worked great through the whole time he was teething and I like to see that.


I second that


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If the pup has what it takes to do well, will a short time off from bite work be detrimental? 
Just a thought!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think a short break is not gonna hurt a good dog at all...or even a longer break for that matter...depending on the goals for the dog of course..


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> If the pup has what it takes to do well, will a short time off from bite work be detrimental?
> Just a thought!


No, of course not. But if it doesn't bother him and he likes working, no need to stop on condition you are careful.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lets see some video of his OB, and then I will tell you the answer. =D>


----------

